# surrogacy question...



## MommyHawk (Aug 4, 2006)

anyone have the link to the MDC surrogacy thread?

I have some questions myself and I can't seem to find it


----------



## Kellyh_01 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm not sure where the thread is, but I'm a surrogate and would love to answer your questions if I'm able.


----------



## IamPink (Jun 26, 2006)

This is the older one
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...777712&page=26
and then there was this one
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1026269

Ask away if you have any questions! There are quite a few of us on MDC.


----------



## MommyHawk (Aug 4, 2006)

I've been approached by a couple to be their surrogate mother - something I've wanted to do since I was 19. I'm 33 now (ultra wise







) and I want to do it...but I really entered into this wanting to help a woman who has had to live with infertility. I was told at 19 that I'd never have children and it was a horrible fact to live with...but then I was blessed and healed with two children of my own! So I want to help a woman out who has to really live with this trauma. The couple that wants me to be their surrogate are two men. I'm not opposed to helping them out, but I did get into this to help an infertile woman.

I'm not looking for answers - I have to decide what to do ultimately - but I am looking for someone to talk to since I have NO ONE to talk about this. WWYD?


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

yeah the surrogacy group is pretty quiet these days.

I am also a surrogate, but I can't tell you what to do either...other then if you wanted to help a woman, then help a woman







BUt I know many women who decide to help gay couples and don't regret that either. I personally don't feel that the sex of the person matters as much as the relationship between yourself and the person/couple.


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

There was a surrogacy post in the adoption forum not too long ago that you may find of interest.


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey there! I'm a surro as well...feel free to ask questions or you can send me a PM if you'd like. I have limited Internet access for the next week (thank God for the iPhone!) but I'll be back online in a few days.


----------



## AndVeeGeeMakes3 (Mar 16, 2007)

This was a really interesting, and brutally honest, thread about surrogacy.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndVeeGeeMakes3* 
This was a really interesting, and brutally honest, thread about surrogacy.

eh. many taditional surrogates do get pregnant this way (with and without clinics involvement). It can be done legally, and well.


----------



## AndVeeGeeMakes3 (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockies5* 
eh. many taditional surrogates do get pregnant this way (with and without clinics involvement). It can be done legally, and well.

Oh, I wasn't actually referencing the "can it be done?" parts of this thread. As the thread developed it was more about the derivative identity issues related to the first mother/child relationship that I thought were interesting, particularly because it touched on the experience of when the parents are a same-sex male couple (which is what OP here was asking about).


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

HI, a bit late here but I was a Surrogate to 2 same sex male couples.

If I can answer any of your questions, please let me know!

you can email me at [email protected]


----------

